# Car purchase, NIE, insurance. Help!!



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

Can someone give me some pointers as what I need to do before buying a vehicle in spain if possible. I've been hiring a car every other month when I've been in Spain but now I cannot justify spending the money for the peak season prices! 

Will I be able to get an NIE number purely for insuring a car? What is the best way to go about insuring the vehicle? How does the name transfer process work for the vehicle? 

I appreciate these questions have probably been asked before but if anyone can point me in the right direction that would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

I needed NIE, proof of address in Spain (I took a copy of my escritura), proof of I.D. (passport), the transfer form & payment for the transfer. 

I did enlist the help of a Spanish lady locally, who went with me to trafico to help with any language difficulties, but apart from the queue at the trafico office, it all went fine, and I was issued with a new log book for the car in my name straight away.

Insurance you can get through any local insurance broker.

You will have ITV (MOT) depending on the age of the car. I took mine to the testing station myself when it was due. 

You will also have car tax to pay annually (varies depending on the Ayuntamento the vehicle is registered in). Mine is collected by SUMA who also collect the IBI for the house (not sure if this is the same nationwide?

That's about it really. If you don't already have NIE, you will need to apply for it. I don't know if just purchasing a car is reason for them giving you it? But you could say you are looking to buy a house?
Others in the forum can clarify....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveScot said:


> I needed NIE, proof of address in Spain (I took a copy of my escritura), proof of I.D. (passport), the transfer form & payment for the transfer.
> 
> I did enlist the help of a Spanish lady locally, who went with me to trafico to help with any language difficulties, but apart from the queue at the trafico office, it all went fine, and I was issued with a new log book for the car in my name straight away.
> 
> ...


since you need a NIE to buy a car, that's a valid reason for getting one


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

haha cool. I wasn't entirely sure on that front, as I already had mine from the house purchase. Plus it's the one with the never expiring certificate. Yay!


----------



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cheers for the info chaps.


----------

